# Kirkcudbright tomorrow on me hols!!



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

Not really a meet as such, just a general invitation to anyone who may be in the area on hols to come and see us if you are able. We have booked a wee hoose in which to stay for a week in St Cuthberts St, in the centre of Kirkcudbright. If you are going to be in the area and fancy a chin wag and cuppa tea then send me a wee PM and I will give you me mobile number.



Happy holidays chaps and chapesses!


----------



## RedSonja (May 22, 2006)

Have a fab holiday Carol and hope the weather stays good for you.
Sonja


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

Weather here perfect Carol so have a good time. Kirkcudbright is a lovely place. If you had your MH you could have stayed at the "municipal" site which is just above the town. A bit difficult to get level, but the views make it worthwhile.

We have only just (within 1 hour) arrived back from 5 days in Aviemore, Braemar and Fife so difficult to find an excuse to go to Kirkcudbright when we are going away for 6 - 7 weeks in 2 weeks time as well!

Weather forecast good for the week end.

Sue


----------



## Polo (Jul 5, 2007)

*Happy Holidays*

Hi there Carol. Wish we could join you a chinwag would be nice,but we are going completely the other way - to Malvern via Southport. Anyway have a good holiday and chill out! Recharge the batteries and come back fighting!

Byeeeeeeeeeee for now


----------

